# What do you think of this PMU horse???



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.pmurescue.org/horse_profile.php?id=2235&Breed=4&Age=0&Gender=0&OrgID=&Location=All


Ok... so I was looking at PMU horses... and no matter how many times I looked at others, this guy kept coming back to me. He's located in California... so shipping to Texas might be... well... interesting to say the least.

I know that the picture isn't really any good... I'm emailing (inquiring) about the horse, so I'll see if I can get some better conformation pictures. But for the moment, please tell me what you think of him.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

anybody have something bad to say about him? There's always something "bad" to say about a horse... 

Though I highly doubt much would deter me... I AM waiting for a response on my email... with hopefully a few more pictures and information...


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

you can do better for 1200


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

The thing is, the horses are sold for the amount of money that it took to get them there, and to rescue them from their previous home. Plus, half of that money was from transportation to Texas/California. So not all of it is money for the horse.

Also, I'm not looking for a "well-trained" horse. Because I can find that anywhere. I'm looking for a horse that truly needs someone. However much it costs.

Note... he IS a rescue... not some random horse I found on dreamhorse or horsetopia... and PMU horses can get expensive when it comes down to shipping from Canada to Texas... that's a long way. So I'm not bummed about the price at all. I'll pay the price. I'm wondering what you think of the horse...


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

honestly i think hes cute but can you handle training him and everything? for 1200 you can get a horse whos at least started under saddle. just my opinion.

this one seems nice and is started

http://www.pmurescue.org/horse_profile.php?id=1538&Breed=0&Age=0&Gender=0&OrgID=&Location=TX


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

NO.

No offence... but I was looking for several hours at other horses, and found NONE that suited me like he did. And I was looking with a very open mind. I don't mind that he's not backed or started under saddle. I can either learn about it as I go along with him, or even hire my aunt to back and train him (because she's a certified horse trainer).

Plus... I REALLY don't like Quarter Horses. The mare's cute in her own way... but DEFINATELY not for me. No offence to you, to the horse, or anything. It's a certain type of Quarter Horse for the most part... and that mare screams almost every type that I'm not a fan of. She really don't look like she'd be for me. Maybe for a friend of mine... but not for me.

Plus, by the time I truly begin to get VERY serious about him, and get everything together, it could be that he's had more saddle training. I still have one year.

Look... I'm open to comments about him. I'm open to people showing me other horses (on different sites, etc), and I'm open to listening to any kind of critique. But please note what I said above.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

well i gave you my opinion on him. i think hes really cute but he might be a bit much for you even if your aunt can train him.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you. I was wanting an opinion like that... not another post for a horse.

I'll keep that in mind. I'm waiting for an answer back to an inquiry... so if they think that he'd be too much for me... then I'll look elsewhere. But if they think that he'd be OK... I'll look into him more. It might be that I'm ready to buy him, I take a look at him, and end up choosing a different horse. I don't know. But for now... I'll keep an open mind... and wait for the response.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

he does have a long back, looks like he's over at the knee, something looks weird to me on his pastern area, His neck is really thick, and he's overweight a bit.

Personally, (this is just my opinion) but I like the QH that Gingerrr posted ALOT better than the Belgian Paint cross. She's better built. I think body size they will be about the same, but something about the mare I like better than the Belgian cross.

THis is your first horse, isn't it? I'd suggest getting a green broke horse and NOT one that isn't started. 

"Adoption fee includes cost of transportation from Canada to Texas. *Transportation from our facility is the adopter's responsibility*. We can help arrange transportation if needed, but the cost is up to the adopter."
Yes that $1200 covers getting the horse to their facility...but you still have to go and get it from them...it's not a free transfer to your stables.

Personally money wise, the QH is a better deal. I'd never pay $1200 for an unstarted horse.

It sounds like you have your mind set on that one gelding, so I can't convince you other wise. I just think that there are better horses to be adopted than that one that is better priced.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok... number one... I KNOW that it's to THEIR facility. I have a stock trailer of my uncle's and granddaddy's that I'll be using to pick up any horse, no matter where I get it from.

Yes. This IS my first horse. I'll take a green broke horse. 

But there was something about that mare that I just REALLY did NOT like at ALL. I have no idea what it is... but it's something that is in almost every quarter horse that I have seen. Plus... I don't really like her. I can't quite say why.

I'll keep looking. Thank you so much for the conformation critique. I'm really no good at that. Sorry it was such a horrid picture.

I'll wait for the message back from the place... but I WILL keep looking. I'm not going to settle on this gelding and then say "ok... this is the one...", and then turn blind eye to the rest.

The conformation critique was the big thing. NOT money.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't like his back. and from that picture it looks like he's over at the knee... I would NOT pay that much for him - you can go to any auction and pick up a horse just like him for a third or less of the price. But sounds like you've already made up your mind. I know the money doesn't phase you, but perhaps it should... I personally don't really like this organization, I find they overcharge, rather than list them at a reasonable price and make sure they go to a good home.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not saying I need to get that horse. I was asking for critique on him. And you guys gave me that.

What I'm saying is that I DO NOT like that mare. And everyone is suddenly saying that it's a crime and that I'm being over-obsessive with the gelding. Which I'm not being.

You guys gave me fair critique. And like I said:

I'LL KEEP LOOKING!!!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FutureVetGirl said:


> I'm not saying I need to get that horse. I was asking for critique on him. And you guys gave me that.
> 
> What I'm saying is that I DO NOT like that mare. And everyone is suddenly saying that it's a crime and that I'm being over-obsessive with the gelding. Which I'm not being.
> 
> ...


I gave you my two cents on the horse and the organization, please don't get all miffed at me because of it. 
I was not attacking you or the horse you chose, but simply gave my opinion, there is no reason to get snarky.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

FutureVetGirl said:


> I'm not saying I need to get that horse. I was asking for critique on him. And you guys gave me that.
> 
> What I'm saying is that I DO NOT like that mare. And everyone is suddenly saying that it's a crime and that I'm being over-obsessive with the gelding. Which I'm not being.
> 
> ...


we never said its a crime or accused you or yelled at you or anything for not liking the mare but your kinda getting offensive and stuff when we tell you faults or that the geldings over priced. honestly you should get a horse who needs finishing up if you want to train a horse, a horse that is only halter broke might be too much for you.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

if it wasnt for him being unbroken i would say if you like him, get him  and if you dont like the mare then you dont have to  if you feel that between yourself and your aunt you can handle this horse then that is your choice to make

for the record the conformation faults arent anything that would prove an issue if he was going to be a pleasure type horse. 

i dont really want to critique much because the pic isnt the greatest and he is still only three so there is more growing and filling out to be done. i dont think his back is long and the only thing i dont like about it at the moment is that is has no muscle or topline. with work and conditioning that should sort itself out anyway. its true that he looks a little over at the knee and maybe a teensy bit long in the pasterns but once again, he is still growing. 

please remember guys that when someone asks for critique of their horse/prospective horse, they arent asking your opinion on whether or not they should get it. she asked what we thought of him nothing else.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i like him!
He's very cute.

I personally like that he's 3 and hasn't been broke.. it means that you can wait until he matures even more (considering he's part draft) to start him undersaddle.

I LOVE his star... well it's really a moon, but i love it! He looks very sweet and kind.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

he's a cute guy
and if you really want him go for it

just be careful
and play it safe and send him to a trainer to be saddle broke
or at least make a deal with a trainer to give lessons so you guys can learn together
i've seen so many people buy young unbroke horses
and try to break them themselves
and have it turn out really bad


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

He looks Percheron not Belgian.

How much experience do you have with horses? Getting a green broke horse would be a bad idea if you are new to horses.

It'd be even worse to get a green broke draft. They aren't the same as light horses.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the critique. Thanks for the "defense" Jazzy.

And thanks for the tips Solon. I am PLANNING on working with green broke horses in the next year, so that I can get a TON of experience.

I have ridden a couple of green broke horses before, so I'm not completely a novice on it. I just haven't trained one.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd throw in my two cents here 
Lol, it seems like I'm following you around FutureVetGirl, hah!
In my opinion, I don't like either of them enough to pay what's being asked for them... but if I was to choose one, it'd be the gelding not the mare.

On the subject of 'green broke' horses, I thought I'd say a few things... *now I'm not suggesting that this route is for everyone*... you need to have at least some experience, and someone far more experienced to help you! But someone suggested that they liked the idea that he's unbroken, and I do as well. I went in search for my new riding horse last year, cos I sold my older mare to a little girl to enjoy for the rest of her days... my wee pony and I are never going to get along... I'm nervous, she's an alpha, we have fights the best of days, haha! So off I went looking for my next horse, with in mind that it'd need to be solid and prefably for a change, a gelding cos I'd own mares for so long, that I wanted a man in my life, haha! I found my big boy Evo, and he was unbroken. 
I was sceptical at first... I'd never backed and started a horse in my life, in fact I didn't class myself experienced enough! Also, the whole 'my horse doesn't know anything and I'm a nervous rider' thing wasn't comforting for me. I'm not brave, basically. But almost 8mths under saddle now, and I'd rather have my Evo - who has his issues but gets on with his work far better than some schooled horses, and doesnt have a dirty bone in him - than something that someone has recently backed, started and put up on the market, or even a well schooled horse.... why? 
It lies in something that my experienced friend (who has helped me with my boy, and is going to help me with my new mare this spring too ) told me. She could have done all the work on Evo... in fact, he'd be cantering under saddle by now... he'd be further on than he is now if she had taught him... but whats the point?! He's NOT her horse... so she could have installed all these buttons on him, turned him into my dressage horse in a little less time than I am... but I'd get on and need constant lessons to figure out HOW to push these buttons... and I'm no where NEAR as good as a rider as her... so he'd get very confused, especially with the fact that she's strong in the leg and with my knee injury, I can only meet her level for a short period of time. I've found that by ME doing the training, with advice when I need it (and believe me you feel like you're nagging and sucking their knowledge dry at times!) is the best way for my guy... and it will be for Honey too. I like the idea that I teach my horses... I like that I was the first to do things with Evo... and I know that whatever mistakes or issues he has were made (and fixed) by me... not some other person.

*I'm not saying that you couldn't buy a green broke horse yourself.* Or intentionally putting down people who back horses then sell them... horses are a business in a sense... and there are days, sometimes weeks where I wish I could just get up on my boy and walk, trot and canter like its nothing. Or own a horse that can do that. But there's nothing more amazing than learning WITH your horse.... Evo's taught me a bunch... and I've done not a shabby job with him... he walks on a contact (has a natural carriage so it wasn't all that hard for him to start gaining the muscle in the right places to engage and accept the bit)... trots and is now accepting the bit there too, and isn't completely developed for cantering, as he keeps losing condition every time I end up on crutches and he's went unsound from being mauled by another horse a few months back. He's not perfect, but it's definitely an avenue worth trying, *as long as you have the support you need*. I'm not sure how things go in America... I'm from New Zealand... I don't board at a barn, I don't have an arena to school in on my property, I don't even have lessons once a week like most seem to. But I'm getting by.... it IS achievable... so what this incredibly long novel is trying to say, FutureVetGirl is, if your heart is so set on this boy... and you really think he'd work out for you, I say go for it. But if it were me, I'd check out whereever you live (is it Texas?) for some horses in your own backyard... there's no hurry to find your perfect partner!

Chelle x


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks SO much for that Chelle. That encouraged me a TON. Also, my uncle has a rodeo arena in his backyard... so I'll have an arena to ride in. It's not the in the best condition, but it's smooth, and maybe just needs some work with the sand, and it'll be fine.

I have all the means to support a young horse, as well as an older horse. But I would prefer a young horse (backed or not) to work with from the bottom to the top.

And yeah... the more I look at him, the more is faults shine, but at the same time, the more his soft eye and that beautiful marking shines. I'd love to get a rescue... whether it be a PMU rescue or a normal one. There's just something different about getting an animal that hasn't been "loved" it's whole life, and teaching it love, and how to be loved. It's an amazing experience.

I'm not going to settle on him. Sure... my heart loves him. But I'm not going to turn a blind eye to all of the other horses. I'm in no rush to pick one out (seeing as I have a whole 'nother year to go), but if this might be the one... it'll be the one.  But if not... there's another horse out there waiting for me.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

You're very welcome!
All my horses are rescues! So I know what you're talking about when it comes to helping an animal in need... infact all the horses I've owned have been rescues... well, except for my recent girl, I'm not sure you could call her a complete rescue.
Bailey I adopted from Equine Rescue when she was 4yrs young, and as my first horse ever, it was a bit of a disaster... she's taught me a bunch... and so if I can do it with HER, then I'm sure you can too!
I found April in a paddock (haha I called it a swampy dumpyard) who had been neglected for four years.. obese, overgrown etc.
I then went on to help several 'dumped' horses at my grazing...
Then Evo was supposed to be dog tucker, and is now the envy of a bunch of Standabred owners in my area... and Honey was recently sacked as a race horse... claiming she had 'no mouth' and wouldn't stop. She was in a pretty disgusting state when my friend got her, and I just bought her off her!
So hun, it's very acheivable, and I know I'm not there to help, but I'm more than happy to have ya bounce stuff off me! 
x


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

It's nice to know that other people are like me, and love the "unwanteds" and "rescues".

Every dog I have ever owned has been a rescue. And let me tell you... they're a ZILLION times better than EVERY SINGLE bred dog that has been loved it's whole life. Rescues know the worst, and they love you more for being there for them, and loving them.

I'm glad that horses are the same way. I'm not expecting a horse that has been beaten, but a horse that has just not been loved and cared for every single day of his life. I know how to deal with abused dogs, but not abused horses. But I've dealt with both neglected dogs and neglected horses (Shetland Ponies... so not the same as a full-grown horse).

*huggles*

I'll probably be asking you TONS of questions about things... 

I'm still looking around. He's an adorable Gelding... but a lot of people are right about the price. So I'm still looking, and waiting. But I DO have a whole 'nother year to go.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Aw good on ya! And like I said, I know what it's like to have a thousand and one questions, so ask away! 

Abused horses are a different ball game, but are worth it just the same, if you're patient and know what you're doing, or get help doing so. Evo was violently head shy when I got him... and very very iffy about his neck. You couldn't go near him holding things that looked long (ie a shovel), and he actually ran through a wire fence once when my mate went to rug him (the injury almost went down to the bone). We've come to the conclusion he was obviously beaten around his front end, especially on the neck, probably with a block of wood, or a shovel. It's not an uncommon method in some racing stables  I think he also may have been chained to a tree around the neck or something... or even bitten on the underneath of his neck... it's hard to tell. He'd obviously had an awful experience when being washed, cos the first few times he would stand stock still, and barely breathe... I'm assuming he was taught to stand or he'd get a beating. No wonder his front teeth are so worn down, with all his anxiety, the poor buggar must of done a lot of windsucking at the stables.

He's now fine about being washed, having his neck played with whilst being ridden and isn't as bad with the whole 'head shy' business. However, catching him can't be done by placing a lead around his neck, he'll just run off if you try. And if anyone else goes near him with a long object in their hand, he'll snort and back off real quick. It's nice to know that his issues are manageable... but some horses, like my mate's severely abused horse, are REALLY difficult and everything you do in his company has to be done with the thought of how he'd see it all. 

Bailey was abused too, but that's another story  And Honey had obviously not been as well cared for at the stables as she could've been.

I'm glad you're not rushing into it! And I'm sure you're gonna find yourself a BEAUTIFUL baby.
x


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

I'm glad you decided to pass on that gelding, he didn't look like a great prospect. I actually didn't like the mare either, she didn't have a lot of muscle tone. 

To be brutally honest, you could go to the auction somewhere in your area and pick up a neglected horse for a lot less than a PMU horse. I have started going to see what horses are bringing and ended up buying a 2 y/o underweight filly for 110$ halterbroke. I wouldn't have bought her (i can't really afford the horses I have) if i wasn't looking for a friend of mine. She bought it off me 2 days later for 250$, which really didn't cover fuel, yearly shots, horse, worming, and a lil feed, but it was no prob. 

Anyways, my point was that you can buy the exact same thing in an auction that someone wasn't able to care for or couldn't keep and "rescue" a horse that way. You do have to watch out. I have started going with a friend who has been there done that, and have learned quite a bit about them. 

If you did decide to go to an auction, beware the riding horses. I've heard of people drugging horses, and I've seen someone get on a pony that was too small to struggle, and the people sold it as "Kid Broke" That pony also had a gooey eye that they shoved its mane over to hide. It was skin n bones with a filly (whom I tried to buy, but they sold them as a pair). 

Another instance, this person got bucked off twice on a gaited paint gelding, so they put it up, and they had someone else ride it in the ring, so it didn't have a chance and said "oh this ones been goin up n down the road for years." You really have to watch out, but a lot of the young horses haven't been started and have never had a hand on them. So far, I've seen a bunch of gaited horses, a couple Belgians, lots of horses that were mixed, tbs, and Qh's. If you find one close and you camp out there every week, you might find something that you'll fall in love with, and can have a loving bond with for the rest of its life. 

Whereabouts do you live in Texas? Im around the Waco area.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks. I'd love to go to Auctions... but at the moment, I'm trying to find different horses that I can see online... not ones that aren't "sold" online. I'll eventually start looking at auctions as the date gets closer...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think $1200 for this horse is WAY too much (unbroke, no papers, and not a great conformation either). Yes, I understand they have to cover cost blah-blah-blah, but such prices for such horses always sound like rip-off to me. Sorry! 

There are TONS of nicer looking horses (with and without papers, broke and unbroke) at the auctions and local rescues for 1/2 or even 1/3 price of that. At least in my area for sure. 

If you really like a horse and want to spend that kind of money on it - go for it, but personally I'd just get something for half-price and spend the rest towards the horse expenses (including possible help of the trainer, nice(!) saddle, and so on). Well... I'm not that rich, so it's just my opinion money-wise...


----------

